# Stingray Serial Number help...



## miller32 (Aug 21, 2012)

No nothing about the Stingrays...but I picked up a Stingray Coppertone frame...fork and sprocket and chainguard and was wondering if anyone could help identify the year.  Serial number is LB04XXX.  Thanks in advance for your help....


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 21, 2012)

November 1966


----------



## miller32 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks...appreciate the help...


----------



## rlhender (Aug 21, 2012)

miller32 said:


> No nothing about the Stingrays...but I picked up a Stingray Coppertone frame...fork and sprocket and chainguard and was wondering if anyone could help identify the year.  Serial number is LB04XXX.  Thanks in advance for your help....




First letter of SN         a b c d e f   g  h   j  k   l  Skipped the letter I
Month                       1 2 3 4 5 6  7  8   9 10 11 

Second letter of SN     a   b  c   d  e  
Year                         65 66 67 68 69


----------



## miller32 (Aug 21, 2012)

rlhender said:


> First letter of SN         a b c d e f   g  h   j  k   l  Skipped the letter I
> Month                       1 2 3 4 5 6  7  8   9 10 11
> 
> Second letter of SN     a   b  c   d  e
> Year                         65 66 67 68 69




Good to know...thanks!!!!!!


----------

